# tub track



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Who makes track for a tub track? thanks Lendell


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I thought they all were originally Aurora-Lock & Joiner?

Maybe someone is reproducing the pieces, or are you looking for the tub itself?

There was a bare tub on ebay not too long ago.

Boosted


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Iam looking for something like max or TKO track to work in my tub. fcb


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

Tubbies were L & J. I think I've seen Tubbies with milled tracks inserted, MaxTrax, Elite, maybe TKO? Someone has done it. I've heard of folks using A/FX or Tomy track in Tubbies, too.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

all the custom track builders will make track to fit in the tub. usually only four lane as opposed to the 6 lane that lock and joiner provides.
contact your favorite custom track maker for prices.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

FCB, I know Brad's Tracks has done inlays for Tub Track.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

FCB,
When i had mine iasked around. Heard you may need pattern because they are not all exact. Joe from Nostagia may have had trouble.
SJJ


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

Mine is a 4 lane TKO routed track. They have a pattern for it.

Brad's Tracks also makes an inlay track. A friend of mine is getting one of those for his tubby.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I would love to race on a tubby!Its been over 40 years!


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

The tubby is a wonderful track. Bit short for the fast cars but ideal for others. The 4 or 5 lane inserts available from Brad and others are prefect for the track.


----------



## Groovedaddy (Oct 20, 2006)

Brad may be your only hope. I have a 4 lane Brystal in mine but Bryan is done doing tracks.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

And the Brystal tubbie is a wonderful track!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> I would love to race on a tubby!Its been over 40 years!


Henry Harnish has 1.
It is a L&J MM track. it was fun to race on.

he in NJ and has races every so often.

it may be a drive, to get there, but worth it.
check out http://echorr.com/schedule.html for events

henry's next race is nov 30th


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

It is a fun track and a good layout. My tko routed 4 laner is nice and smooth. Here are a couple of vids I made of just some oddball racing, not really to show the track, but you'll get the idea.

O-gauge race:





Fan car:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

that is the first time for me to see a prop driven car and it looks to work great:thumbsup: i spect on a giant oval trak against other props would be a gas! and the tube trak is very cool too. nice job on the prop car.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Bowman and TKO make the inserts.

Your choice.....wait a year, or wait......well you know.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I was told tomy track would work. So iam going to try it. Any help would be great. lendell


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

fordcowboy said:


> I was told tomy track would work. So iam going to try it. Any help would be great. lendell


Tomy would work, as would AFX speedlock, or even Tyco. They all have the required track sections.

Tomy is going to be hard to get smooth. If you're going for sectional, I would just do Model Motoring. You can get it pretty smooth, and it was made for it.

BTW, If you have a Tubby, I WILL be there to try it out.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Per Marty's post here: http://www.howorld.net/archives/tubby/table.html You'll need to custom make some 5" straights if you use Tomy track. (It's written down near the bottom of the write up). Also, due to the way Tomy track joins together, you might have joint issues on the elevation changes.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Just my 2 cents I think the best plastic track is the lock and joiner.


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

When my dad got the tub track back up and running after 35+ years in storage it had pretty well-worn lock'n'joiner track in it. It worked okay but he wasn't too happy with it.

The project he started just before he passed away was to replace the L+J with Tomy and he had gone ahead and obtained all the necessary Tomy track to replace the L+J (less the 5" straight pieces that would need to be custom-made). He had even removed all the L+J track leaving just the blank tub. I inherited the project from Dad and upon inspection, I discovered much to my chagrin that the Tomy track didn't fit very well if at all into the tub. The radii just didn't match up close enough to fit. Now, I could've crammed it in there I guess but there would have been some huge gaps to fill in. To get some of the parts to fit I literally would have had to grind the tub or the track pieces to fit into the cast impression where it's supposed to go.

So I ended up putting all the L+J back in there for the time being and after a while I went ahead and ordered me a TKO routed insert.

So just a word of caution before going with Tomy or any other non-L+J track section track in the tubby: You might want to get a few pieces and try them out first before investing in a whole lot of track pieces only to find out it won't work out.

Good luck on the project!!
Ron


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

One of the guys in my club own's Bob Beers' old tub track. We outfitted it with TOMY track and had to make some custom 5" straights and a couple of the turns are a bit difficult to fit into the tub. Still, it does give you the deeper slot and, in my opinion, a better rail than any other old plastic track. It also has the 3" straights that make the transitions on the hills and the banked turn a lot nicer. 

We often debate the merit of soldering it up and filling all the holes vs buying an insert. We always come back to the plastic "Clickty Clack" being such a nostalgic sound and such a trip down memory lane and pit that against wanting to have a real racing surface. Because the majority of this group are Collectors not Racers, I think the surface will likely remain TOMY for the time being. 

We have plenty of pin and clip track, if we wanted to, but the shallow slot really pushed us toward either AFX or TOMY track.

Tom


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Lendell:

If you want to try it, I have enough of the old AFX snap lock track to make a Tubby 2 or 3 times over! I believe the turns will fit a lot better than the TOMY track does and you won't need to make 5" pieces. Just a thought. I can bring it to the next Midwest Swap show if you're interested.

Tom

Tom


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Tom please let me think about . Thanks alot Lendell


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I'd still love to see someone set one of these up with Atlas/Lionel track. I know you can get 3, 5, 6, and 7 inch straights that way...

--rick


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Rick;

I like the idea of the Atlas track, I have some 15" turns, but lack the 9" and 12" turns to see if they nest in the tub like they need to. The only other downside would be the shallow slot. Still, the smoothness of the Atlas track transitions would be a step up from most other old plastic tracks.

Tom


----------



## lissaabostonn (Dec 17, 2013)

Spam< spam< spam< spam.....


----------

